# IL Fox Squirrel Mount



## GHC (Jul 23, 2012)

Thought I would share a picture of the fox squirrel Rick Carter mounted for me recently.  I killed it last fall while deer hunting.  It is as nice a squirrel mount as I have ever seen.  If you want your mount to look as real as possible and be preserved properly to give you years of enjoyment, give Rick and Nicki a call at Carter Taxidermy in Bogart.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

yea that is nice.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful mount!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've got a black one and grays but have been wanting a cinnamon for a long time.Nice mount.


----------

